# ASX indices by weight



## terrylyn (29 January 2008)

New to forum, can someone tell me where to find the various indices ASX/S&P listed by weighting? Only lists I can find are in alphabetical order and a lot of general information about investing in stocks mention overweight or underweight positions?Thanks


----------



## bvbfan (31 January 2008)

Don't know if this is any help
http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/mkt/industrylisting.ac

Maybe the S&P site?


----------



## Trembling Hand (1 February 2008)

I put together these stats in September so thing would of changed a bit since then. But you get the idea

		% of market Cap
Financials		38.7%
Financial-x-Property Trusts	30.3%
Materials		            19.7%
Industrials		8.7%
Property Trusts		8.5%
Consumer Staples		5.8%
Consumer Discretionary	5.5%
Energy		             4.8%
Telecommunications            3.5%
Health Care		2.4%
Utilities		             2.0%
Information Technology	0.5%


----------

